# Is my cat having a miscarriage? :(



## sparkleygembles

Hi all  im new to this forum and im just after a bit of advice about my kitty.

I believe Tilly (aka, Puss Puss), is over 8 weeks pregnant. Im not 100% sure of the date as it was a bit of an accident. I know, i know, hugely irresponsible of me, and believe me, i feel terrible about it.

She is a house cat and doesnt even like the outdoors so i put off having her spayed. Then she escaped for a night and returned at 4am :blink:

So anyway, the past week i thought she would be due to give birth. Yesterday morning she was spotting... kind of like watery brownish. This continued for a while and then it seemed to stop.
Today she is spotting again... maybe a tad thicker than yesterday but still just spotting, not like heavy bleeding or anything.

She seems fine in herself, running around, eating, drinking.
Her nipples are HUGE, her belly has dropped, she is being very affectionate and purring alot. And she keeps licking her back end.

But the bleeding is worrying me.... Has anyone experienced this and gone on to have healthy kittens and queen? or is it more likely she is miscarrying?

I would be devastated if its the latter, even though it wasnt planned, they are still little lives.

I dont think she has a large litter... i can only feel maybe 2 little lumps either side of her belly.

Can someone please offer any advice?

thankyou, and sorry about the long post


----------



## catcoonz

two things spring to mind here, first is its the mucus plug so kittens will be born soon.
the second is serious, its pyometra. now without worrying you my girl was 6 weeks pregnant when she had this so i knew it wasnt the plug, she had a dead kitten inside her and sadly an emergency neuter was done.

are you sure of the dates....this is very important. kittens can be born at 58 days and they will be fine.

the mucus plug is a bloody, brownish discharge.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Have you noticed the kittens moving? People can usually see or feel that during the last couple of weeks. If she's over 8 weeks she could simply be close to going into labour. Since she seems well in herself a pyometra is unlikely, but keep your eyes peeled for any sign of her feeling ill, though unhelpfuly they are fairly similar to imminent labour.

The other bit of advice - she can get pregnant again very soon after delivery, so you need to be very careful to not let her out until your vet will spay her. If she does get out, talk to the vet ASAP and ask for a immediate spay (like the next day) as the odds are she will get pregnant again. She can get pregnant in as little as 5 minutes outside...


----------



## sparkleygembles

Thankyou for your response!

I have read about the mucus plug... but ive also read that bleeding isnt usually normal after it 

Im hoping its not pyometra  

Im honestly not sure of the dates, i didnt even think to keep track of it as she didnt seem to be in heat when she escaped. It only occured to me she could be pregnant about 3 weeks later when her appetite increased dramatically.
I would say she is over the 7-8 week mark


----------



## sparkleygembles

OrientalSlave said:


> Have you noticed the kittens moving? People can usually see or feel that during the last couple of weeks. If she's over 8 weeks she could simply be close to going into labour. Since she seems well in herself a pyometra is unlikely, but keep your eyes peeled for any sign of her feeling ill, though unhelpfuly they are fairly similar to imminent labour.
> 
> The other bit of advice - she can get pregnant again very soon after delivery, so you need to be very careful to not let her out until your vet will spay her. If she does get out, talk to the vet ASAP and ask for a immediate spay (like the next day) as the odds are she will get pregnant again. She can get pregnant in as little as 5 minutes outside...


Thats another thing thats concerning me, i dont think ive ever felt the kittens move. Like i say, she seems perfect in herself other than that shes spotting.

I will most certainly be getting her done ASAP, i feel dreadful that i let this happen. Believe it or not, i do pride myself on being a responsible pet owner... talk about a lapse in judgement :nonod:


----------



## catcoonz

my cat wasnt ill nor had any other signs when she had pyometra.... i just noticed the bleeding and took her to the vets straight away, a scan revealed pyometra, my girl was happy playing and eating.

all i can really suggest is take your girl for a vet check.....a vet would normally check for free or they did last year.

is it a discharge all the time or just a little bit every now and again?

please dont worry, its probably the plug coming away.


----------



## catcoonz

whats done is done so we will need to help and advise you know so dont worry.
my first litter i didnt see any kitten movement and they was all ok.
wait until tomorrow and if you have kittens we will know its the plug, if the discharge continues i would advise a vet check to be sure.
any questions or if you are worried post, oh yes another thing is there yellow discharge aswell or is it just brown.


----------



## sparkleygembles

catcoonz said:


> my cat wasnt ill nor had any other signs when she had pyometra.... i just noticed the bleeding and took her to the vets straight away, a scan revealed pyometra, my girl was happy playing and eating.
> 
> all i can really suggest is take your girl for a vet check.....a vet would normally check for free or they did last year.
> 
> is it a discharge all the time or just a little bit every now and again?
> 
> please dont worry, its probably the plug coming away.


Thankyou for replying.

I think the vet is my next port of call... its quite worrying that your cat had the same signs as mine 

The spotting seems to be just now and again... I thought she was going to give birth last night as i checked her backend and her vagina seemed, well, open.
She slept next to my bed all night and seemed fine this morning...


----------



## sparkleygembles

catcoonz said:


> whats done is done so we will need to help and advise you know so dont worry.
> my first litter i didnt see any kitten movement and they was all ok.
> wait until tomorrow and if you have kittens we will know its the plug, if the discharge continues i would advise a vet check to be sure.
> any questions or if you are worried post, oh yes another thing is there yellow discharge aswell or is it just brown.


Thankyou! I just feel awful... especially as im one of those people who tend to frown at 'irresponsible' pet owners. Maybe i'll be more understanding in future!

There is no discharge, nothing yellow or green. It started off as brownish but it seems to be getting abit more red today.
It doesnt smell as such... but if im honest, she usually has a stinky bum. God knows why, shes always had the best food!


----------



## catcoonz

can you just give the vet a call, if her vagina is swollen then she is in the early stages or labour. if the discharge has only been yesterday and today i would say you are looking at kittens tomorrow or wednesday.
what you dont want is to take her to the vet and she gives birth there, that will be stressful for her.
if you havent already done a nesting box do one now for her.
in a few days we will know either way what the discharge is. like i said before my girl was only 6 weeks so i knew she wasnt in labour but as you are very close to full term with your girl i do think early labour has started.
dont worry we will all help you. the rule is kitten photos once you get time.


----------



## sparkleygembles

Thankyou for your help  

I rang my vet and he said to keep an eye on her for a day or so and to bring her in if the spotting gets any worse. Quite vague advice I thought but I trust my vets, they've helped with my dogs tremendously in the past.

I've had a birthing box set up for her for the last 2 weeks, she hasn't shown any interest in it tbh, although she did sleep beside it last night when I put it near my bed.
Her vagina doesn't seem swollen as such, just more 'open' than usual.

I'm really hoping its just the start of her labour.

Everything I've read says there shouldn't be any bleeding but my vet didn't seem overly concerned...


----------



## catcoonz

thankyou for phoning the vet, it is best to ask their advise as on a forum we dont get the full story nor photos of what the discharge looks like.
this is the advise i expected from your vet and they would have known if it was pyometra so at least you can stop worrying.
nesting box they usually ignore it until active labour has begun so im not concerned over this.
so i guess your girl could be in early stages which can last 3 days, let us know when kittens are born.


----------



## sparkleygembles

I hope so! Well today is the 2nd day so hopefully by tomorrow I will know! But if there's any change in the spotting or her then its straight to the vet

She had a big fuss off me about half an hour ago... Now she's sitting behind my tv stand (glass corner unit) and scratching at the laminate floor 
is this normal?? She's never scratched at the floor like that before


----------



## catcoonz

sorry i cant help with that question as my cats scratch at the carpet all the time and some are neutered.


----------



## OrientalSlave

Maybe she prefers there to where the nest you made is?


----------



## sparkleygembles

I think she's in labour! I called her out from behind the tv and put her in the box. She's been in there for about 15 minutes, she usually jumps straight out!
She's having what I presume to be contractions and licking her backend, taking big deep breaths! Eeeek!


----------



## catcoonz

going to be a kitten night tonight then, my girl has just had her first kitten at 9.30pm a beautiful brown classic tabby.


----------



## sparkleygembles

One born at 9.41pm
I think its stillborn. She's still licking it, I don't want to intrude just yet.

Are kittens supposed to meow as soon as they come out?


----------



## catcoonz

no, get a warm flannel quick, wipe the nose, mouth and face area then rub the tummy, not hard but a gentle rub......do this now


----------



## sparkleygembles

My partner is trying, she's growling and guarding the kitten! :O


----------



## catcoonz

sorry wrote that quick in an emergency.
keep a watch on kittens being born. if mum doesnt do the licking gently wipe with a warm flannel the nose, mouth area then you can rub the kitten gently on its back to get it breathing again.

i will stay with you all night if i have to to help you get through the kittening, so please let me know when all the kittens are born otherwise i will be sat her all day tomorrow aswell.
if im gone for 5 minutes its only im kittening myself, i havent abandoned you ok.


----------



## catcoonz

sparkleygembles said:


> My partner is trying, she's growling and guarding the kitten! :O


keep the kitten with mum, she will be protective but you can wipe and rub the back with the kitten in the box. have you wiped the nose and mouth area?
dont give up yet, you can also gently blow into the mouth but please not a big puff otherwise you will kill it. be careful


----------



## we love bsh's

They dont always cry straight away mums licking will stimulate breathing i usually give a helping hand with this.good luck.


----------



## we love bsh's

catcoonz said:


> sorry wrote that quick in an emergency.
> keep a watch on kittens being born. if mum doesnt do the licking gently wipe with a warm flannel the nose, mouth area then you can rub the kitten gently on its back to get it breathing again.
> 
> i will stay with you all night if i have to to help you get through the kittening, so please let me know when all the kittens are born otherwise i will be sat her all day tomorrow aswell.
> if im gone for 5 minutes its only im kittening myself, i havent abandoned you ok.


You in the middle of your own birth cc?


----------



## catcoonz

we love bsh's said:


> You in the middle of your own birth cc?


i am indeed, my girl has just had her 2nd kitten and im being midwife across the world at the same time lol. xx


----------



## sparkleygembles

Thankyou so much! This is nerve racking!

She appears to have cleaned the lil one pretty well tbh. But its been over 20 minutes and no movement


----------



## cats galore

when tabitha had her first kitten i thought it was still born and i panicked a bit tbh. i gently touched the kitten and all of a sudden it started to move. i hope your little one is ok and good luck with the rest.


----------



## cats galore

sparkleygembles said:


> Thankyou so much! This is nerve racking!
> 
> She appears to have cleaned the lil one pretty well tbh. But its been over 20 minutes and no movement


i would have thought you would see movement by now - but i'm no expert


----------



## catcoonz

sometimes they can be a little shocked from the birth, we will have to wait and see. i hope its ok.xx


----------



## catcoonz

cats galore said:


> i would have thought you would see movement by now - but i'm no expert


years ago with a cp pregnant girl i watched somebody rub this newborn kitten for 15 minutes, it seems along time i know but it worked.
im not saying this will always work but you have to try, normally after this time sadly the kitten has died, lets hope not in this case.


----------



## we love bsh's

OOH exciting cc all go then.

Op you really need to get the little one going pick it up give it a go..


----------



## cats galore

catcoonz said:


> years ago with a cp pregnant girl i watched somebody rub this newborn kitten for 15 minutes, it seems along time i know but it worked.
> im not saying this will always work but you have to try, normally after this time sadly the kitten has died, lets hope not in this case.


oh i hope it makes it. there have been too many kittens dying this week poor little things. how are your newborns doing catcoonz. are you still at 2 at the moment?


----------



## catcoonz

cats galore said:


> oh i hope it makes it. there have been too many kittens dying this week poor little things. how are your newborns doing catcoonz. are you still at 2 at the moment?


yes 2 for now, alls going great, she is a fantastic mum. i think another 3 to come.


----------



## catcoonz

update please if you can, has she had another kitten yet?


----------



## sparkleygembles

No other kittens so far. I think she's having a few minor contractions again but not so close together.

She won't let me near the kitten. She hasn't stopped licking it, only a couple of times when she looked up at me, meowed and then growled


----------



## catcoonz

so we have lost this kitten then? leave it with mum for now if he/she has died, we dont want mum stopping labour by getting upset.


----------



## catlove844

What a poor girl to have to go through this  cant you get a towel and rub the kitten, some have gunk in their mouths you need to get out and rub them hard, even swing them and you can revive them, a breeder showed me when a foster gave birth, you dont need to hold them like they wont break it needs to be firm, what is happening now?


----------



## sparkleygembles

Still no more kittens. What's the average amount of time between each birth?

I had to take the lil kit away from her, it was making her distressed. She actually let me near it this time.

She doesn't seem too bad now. She's had a bit of food and is still in her box. I think she's still in labour as she's acting in a similar way but I don't think another will be soon.

She's purring and growling atm.

Heart breaking. Feel so guilty for letting this happen!


----------



## spotty cats

Will she let you feel her tummy? It will feel softer if she's done, otherwise you should be able to feel if there are more kittens to come.

With mine kittens come within an hour of each other, but it can be several hours for others, so long as she's not pushing with no outcome it's usually ok.


----------



## sparkleygembles

She's asleep in her birthing box atm, I don't want to disturb her yet. She's had an ordeal the poor thing.

I'm pretty sure I felt at least 2 before labour.

Its been over 4 hours now and no sign of any more. She seems to have the odd twinge now and again though.

Is it possible she has postponed her labour because her first was stillborn?


----------



## cats galore

i'm sorry i have no answers for your question. i'm not experienced with birth - luckily for me the cat i took in that was pregnant did everything during birth very easily herself and within the hour. i just wanted to say how sorry i am about the little one you've lost and i really hope everything is going better for you all now. i hope your mommy cat is feeling better in herself now -poor girl going through losing her baby
is there anymore news - has she had any more kittens yet? 
my neighbours cat had 3 kittens earlier this year. 1 was born at 4pm but the lady and her little boy wouldn't stop messing with it and it took another 7 hours before the second one came along. then after 22 hours she had the third. i'm sure it was because she was upset by them bothering her. maybe yours will have the rest once she calms down after losing the first.
good luck xx


----------



## catcoonz

im so sorry you lost this little one.
its heartbreaking and it could have been still born but you tried your best.

dont worry if she hasnt had any more kittens, leave her to settle back down. if there are more to come she will have them in her own time.

my girl had 3 last night but since 1am she hasnt even had contractions and there are still 2 more inside, im not worried as shes settled and they will arrive in due course.

the only time you need to worry is if she is actually pushing a kitten out and you can see its stuck, the others im sure will be fine.

poor girl having gone through this, and poor you. 

rip tiny baby, gone far too soon.


----------



## sparkleygembles

Morning all.
I was expecting to see kitten(s) in her boox this morning but she's still not had any more.
She seems fine this morning though, crying for her breakfast as usual, coming to say good morning. I definitely think she has another kitten in there somewhere though.

Losing that lil kit was heart breaking. She was getting more n more upset that it wasn't moving so I had to remove it. She seemed ok after... But I could see a sadness in her eyes that wasn't there before. So so sad.

She's sitting in her birthing box now, looking abit tired.
I didn't know it was possible for kittens to be born 22 hours apart! Hopefully that means a lil one will be on its way.

This is her first ever litter as well... Poor thing.


----------



## OrientalSlave

I would be phoning my vet to have a chat - 22 hours is not unknown but it's unusual to have that long between kittens. I'd much rather take her in during the day at normal prices than out of hours.


----------



## sparkleygembles

I think I will phone just to get abit of advice.

I've read that I should be concerned if she looks like she's pushing with nothing coming out. She's not doing that. She seems completely normal if anything, just tired.

I will be getting her done asap, I don't want her or me to go through this again.

If there is another kitten, is it likely that it will be stillborn like the first?

The first was definitely stillborn. I had a look when she let me take it off her, she had cleaned all the air ways completely and she was trying to stimulate it for a while to no avail..


----------



## colliemerles

_i am so sorry to hear you lost the kitten, R I P little one. fingers crossed if theres any more they are ok._


----------



## kelzcats

Could have possible been dead inside hence the brown discharge...did it look fully formed? She may well have another dead one inside i dont mean to be negative but just watch out for the discharge again any unusual smells and keep an eye on her teats as she has no kittens the milk will build up and she might get mastitis. Very red and hot!

My girl was losing brown discharge and gave birth to a partial reabsorbed kitten and only had one she went 70 days which was normal for her,she was well in herself eating like no tomorrow...it was very very sad but she has got over it and is great now this was only 4 weeks ago, your girl will be ok they get over things like this very well. Lots of TLC.


----------



## Alaskacat

I am so sorry for your loss and for the heartbreak you are feeling. 

I have had a healthy kitten born to a queen 28 hours after 2 healthy kits. But I had spoken to my Vet and suggest you do too. The bloody discharge may have been a warning sign and I would be worried about possible infection. A long gap after a stillborn kitten has got to be a cause for concern, but I wish you the very best and at least there is still hope.


----------



## Rolacolacube

I'm so sorry about the little kitty. Rest in peace sweetheart xx

Any news? How is she doing? xx


----------



## sparkleygembles

Hi all, just wanted to say a big thankyou to all the help you've given, it has all been appreciated!

There's not much to update tbh... She's been her usual self all day, maybe a bit more clingy than usual but I suppose that's to be expected after her ordeal last night.
About an hour ago she was lying on the floor next to me and I noticed her tummy convulse, kind of like it did last night. I put her in her birthing box and she's stayed there ever since.
Her tummy hasn't moved since I put her in there. She hasn't been licking her back end either. She's just abit sleepy.
I rang the vet this afternoon, the lady on reception said he would ring me back... Still waiting! But she seems happy enough so I'm not too concerned atm


----------



## catcoonz

although ive had a healthy kitten born 36 hours after the litter was born i would get her vet checked, my girl hasnt had any more kittens either but there are 2 more inside so she will also be going to the vet tomorrow for a scan to see whats going on.


----------



## SpringDance

You need to start a new thread, so people will see.


----------



## lymorelynn

SpringDance said:


> You need to start a new thread, so people will see.


I have moved the post to start a new thread. Closing this old thread


----------

